# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Syndroom van Horner - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Het syndroom van Horner is een stoornis van het autonome zenuwstelsel, meer specifiek van het sympathische zenuwstelsel. Het is geen op zichzelf staande afwijking maar een uiting van een bepaalde achterliggende aandoening. Het syndroom van Horner kan aangeboren of verworven zijn en wordt ook wel het syndroom van Claude-Bernard of oculopupillair syndroom genoemd.

De verschijnselen ontstaan doordat de sympathische zenuwen naar de pupil, het bovenste ooglid en de zweetklieren en bloedvaten aan één zijde van het gezicht niet goed functioneren. Dit kan gebeuren door verwondingen, ontstekingen of gezwellen in hersenen, ruggenmerg of perifere zenuwstelsel (bijvoorbeeld in de cervicale ganglia) waardoor de zenuwen in de verdrukking komen. Het syndroom van Horner kan gepaard gaan met bijvoorbeeld een beroerte en bepaalde vormen van hoofdpijn (clusterhoofdpijn). De aandoening kan zich ook voordoen als complicatie van bepaalde oogmedicijnen, sommige operaties of een moeizame bevalling waarbij de zenuw in de hals van het kind wordt beschadigd. Ook door een infectie van het ongeboren kind tijdens de zwangerschap, bijvoorbeeld door het virus dat de waterpokken veroorzaakt, kan het syndroom van Horner ontstaan. Het syndroom van Horner treedt in zeldzame gevallen op als tijdelijk verschijnsel na verdoving door een ruggenprik (epidurale anesthesie).

*Verschijnselen, diagnose en behandeling*
Bij het syndroom van Horner zijn er verschijnselen aan één zijde van het gezicht. Het ooglid van het aangedane oog hangt wat naar beneden (ptosis), de pupil is kleiner (miosis) en reageert minder goed op licht en het lijkt vaak alsof het aangedane oog wat dieper in de oogkas ligt (enophthalmus). De huid rondom het oog en van voorhoofd en wang kan niet meer zweten (anhidrosis) waardoor deze droog aanvoelt. Soms kan de aangedane helft van het gelaat niet rood kleuren, bijvoorbeeld bij persen, dit wordt het harlekijnsymptoom genoemd. Ten slotte kan er een verschil in kleur van de iris (het regenboogvlies) zijn wanneer het syndroom van Horner vóór de leeftijd van twee jaar ontstaat. De iris van het aangedane oog blijft dan vaak de rest van het leven blauw door het ontbreken van pigment.

De diagnose wordt gesteld op basis van het verhaal van de patiënt, de medische voorgeschiedenis en de verschijnselen. Tevens wordt lichamelijk en aanvullend onderzoek verricht. Met behulp van de reactie op oogdruppels die de pupil groter of kleiner maken, kan worden nagegaan of er inderdaad sprake is van het syndroom van Horner. Ook kunnen beeldvormende onderzoeken, zoals röntgenfotos, CT- en MRI-scans, worden uitgevoerd om te kijken of er een afwijking is in de buurt van de sympathische zenuwen. Soms wordt een angiografie gemaakt om afwijkingen op te sporen die tot het syndroom van Horner kunnen leiden.

De behandeling is erop gericht de onderliggende oorzaak op te sporen en te genezen. Het is echter afhankelijk van de onderliggende oorzaak en de mogelijkheden om deze op te heffen of de symptomen van het syndroom van Horner zullen verbeteren of zelfs verdwijnen. Niet voor elke oorzaak bestaat een behandeling en ook wanneer de oorzaak helemaal kan worden opgeheven, maar de zenuw lange tijd bekneld heeft gezeten, kan het vele maanden duren voor de symptomen van het syndroom van Horner verbeteren. Bij ernstige beschadiging verdwijnen de symptomen niet. Jonge kinderen met het syndroom van Horner lopen de kans een lui oog te krijgen doordat het ooglid hangt en de pupil wat kleiner is. De verschijnselen die twee jaar na het ontstaan van een syndroom van Horner nog aanwezig zijn, zijn meestal blijvend.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Het syndroom van Horner*

*Wat is het syndroom van Horner?*
Het syndroom van Horner is een aandoening waarbij het ooglid van een oog wat naar beneden hangt, de pupil van dat oog heel klein is en de huid rondom het oog niet meer zweet en daardoor droog is.

*Hoe wordt het syndroom van Horner ook wel genoemd?*
Het syndroom van Horner wordt ook wel het syndroom van Claude-Bernard genoemd. Horner was een Zwitserse oogarts die dit syndroom beschreven heeft. Claude Bernard is een Franse arts die ook dit syndroom beschreven heeft.

*Hoe vaak komt het syndroom van Horner voor bij kinderen?*
Het syndroom van Horner is een zeldzame aandoening op de kinderleeftijd. Hoe vaak het syndroom van Horner voorkomt bij kinderen is niet goed bekend.

*Bij wie komt het syndroom van Horner voor?*
Het syndroom van Horner komt zowel bij jongens als bij meisjes voor. Het Horner syndroom kan bij kinderen op alle leeftijden optreden.

*Wat zijn de verschijnselen van het syndroom van Horner?*
*Hangend ooglid*
Bij het syndroom van Horner hangt het ooglid aan het aangedane oog wat verder omlaag dan van het andere niet aangedane oog. Het ooglid hangt bij het syndroom van Horner nooit helemaal over de oogbol heen, het is altijd mogelijk om nog door het oog te blijven kijken. Dit hangende ooglid wordt ptosis genoemd.
*Kleine pupil*
Bij het syndroom van Horner is de pupil, het zwarte bolletje midden in het oog, veel kleiner bij het aangedane oog dan bij het niet aangedane oog. Normaal verandert de grootte van de pupil ook met de hoeveelheid licht die in het oog valt. Dit is bij het Horner syndroom ook niet meer goed mogelijk. De kleine nauwe pupil wordt miosis genoemd. In het donker valt het verschil in grootte van de pupil het meeste op.
*Verminder zweten*
De huid rondom het oog, het voorhoofd en wang kan ook niet meer zweten wanneer dit nodig is. Daarom voelt de huid in deze gebieden droog aan. Het niet meer kunnen zweten wordt anhydrosis genoemd. Bij sommige kinderen met het syndroom van Horner kan ook een helft van de romp niet meer zweten.
*Halfzijdige rode verkleuring gelaat*
Bij een deel van de kinderen met het syndroom van Horner zal de aangedane helft van het gelaat niet rood kleuren wanneer het kind bijvoorbeeld perst of zich erg druk maakt. Deze halfzijdige rode verkleuring van het gelaat wordt ook wel het Harlekijn symptoom genoemd.
*Oog ligt dieper*
Bij het syndroom van Horner lijkt het alsof het aangedane oog (daar waar het ooglid hangt en de pupil klein is) wat dieper in de oogkas te liggen dan het andere niet aangedane oog. Dit blijkt echter gezichtsbedrog te zijn. Bij nameten blijken beide ogen even diep in de oogkas te liggen. Dit dieper liggen van het oog werd enophtalmus genoemd.
*Verschillende kleur iris*
Bij een deel van de kinderen waarbij het Horner syndroom ontstaat voor de leeftijd van twee jaar zal er verschil zijn in kleur tussen de iris (het regenboogvlies wat de kleur van het oog bepaald) van het aangedane en van het niet aangedane oog. De kleur van de iris van het aangedane oog blijft vaak blauw, het niet aangedane oog krijgt de kleur van de ogen die overgeërfd is van vader of moeder. Het kleurverschil valt natuurlijk alleen op als het kind bruine of groene ogen of in elk geval een andere kleur als blauw zou zijn gaan krijgen.

*Wat is de oorzaak van het syndroom van Horner?*
*Zenuw functioneert niet*
Het syndroom van Horner wordt veroorzaakt door het niet goed functioneren van een
bepaalde zenuw. Deze zenuw wordt een sympathische zenuw genoemd. Deze zenuw begint diep in de hersenen en legt een hele grote afstand af door via de hals uiteindelijk naar het gebied achter het oog te gaan. Door de grote afstand die de zenuw moet overbruggen is hij kwetsbaar om ergens in de verdrukking te komen.
*Verschillende oorzaken*
Er bestaan veel verschillende oorzaken die er allemaal voor kunnen zorgen dat de
sympathische zenuw ergens in de verdrukking komt waardoor de verschijnselen van het
syndroom van Horner ontstaan. De zenuw kan op verschillende plaatsen in de knel komen te zitten, de meest voorkomende plaatsen waar de zenuw in de knel kan komen te zitten is in de hersenstam, in de hals of in het gebied achter het oog.
*Beknelling in de hersenen*
De meest voorkomende oorzaken van afknelling van de zenuw in de hersenstam zijn een ontsteking in de hersenen, een hersentumor, een holte in de hersenstam of een beschadiging van de hersenstam door bijvoorbeeld een beroerte. De laatste oorzaak wordt veel vaker bij volwassenen gezien dan bij kinderen.
*Beknelling in de hals*
De zenuw kan ook in de knel komen te zitten terwijl de zenuw door de hals loopt. De meest voorkomende oorzaken hiervan zijn een ongeval met beschadiging van de hals, een verlamming van de zenuwbundel in de hals (erbse of klumpke parese) als gevolg van een moeizame bevalling, een operatie van het halsgebied of in de borstholte, een afwijking van de grote lichaamsslagader (aorta) of door een tumor in de longen of in de hals, bij kinderen bijvoorbeeld een neuroblastoom.
*Beknelling in het gebied achter het oog*
Het laatste stuk wat de zenuw aflegt is van de hals naar het gebied achter het oog. De zenuw kan hier beschadigd raken door een ontsteking in het neus- of kaakgbied, een tumor in dat gebied of een afwijking aan de grote halsslagader. Ook kan de zenuw tijdelijk niet goed functioneren tijdens een aanval van cluster hoofdpijn.
*Aangeboren vorm*
Sommige kinderen hebben vanaf de geboorte al de symptomen van het Horner syndroom. Bij een groot deel van de kinderen zal dit veroorzaakt zijn door een moeizame bevalling waarbij de zenuw opgerekt wordt of in ernstige gevallen doorgescheurd is. Bij een ander deel van de kinderen is dit veroorzaakt door een infectie van het kind tijdens de zwangerschap bijvoorbeeld door het herpes virus wat de waterpokken veroorzaakt. Vaak zijn er dan naast het syndroom van Horner nog andere verschijnselen. Ook kan de aangeboren vorm van het syndroom van Horner veroorzaakt worden door een abnormaal aangelegde grote halsslagader of een scheur in de wand van de halsslagader als gevolg van een moeizame bevalling.
*Erfelijke vorm*
Waarschijnlijk bestaat er ook een erfelijke vorm van het syndroom van Horner. Dit is echter zeer zeldzaam. Ook is nog niet bekend waar de fout in het erfelijk materiaal zit wat de oorzaak is van deze erfelijke vorm van het syndroom van Horner.

*Hoe wordt de diagnose syndroom van Horner gesteld?*
*Verhaal en onderzoek*
Op grond van het verhaal en de wat de kinderneuroloog ziet aan het oog van het kind kan de diagnose Horner syndroom gesteld worden. Wanneer getwijfeld wordt over er inderdaad sprake is van een Horner syndroom kunnen onderzoeken worden gedaan met oogdruppels die de pupil, het zwarte rondje in het midden van het oog, groter of kleiner moeten maken. Deze onderzoeken kunnen zowel door de
kinderneuroloog als door de oogarts gedaan worden.
*Oogdruppels*
Met behulp van de reactie op verschillende oogdruppels kan nagegaan worden of er inderdaad sprake is van het syndroom van Horner en kan een aanwijzing gekregen in welk stuk de zenuw beschadigd is. Dit kan het zoeken naar de oorzaak van het syndroom van Horner makkelijker maken.
*MRI scan*
Vaak zal een MRI scan gemaakt worden van de hals en het kaakgebied. Zo kan gekeken
worden of er een afwijking te zien is in de buurt van de sympathische zenuw die er voor zorgt dat de zenuw niet meer goed functioneert. Ook zal het bovenste gedeelte van de longen in beeld worden gebracht door bijvoorbeeld een röntgenfoto of een scan.
Andere onderzoeken Afhankelijk van de bevindingen bij de scan kunnen nog andere onderzoeken nodig zijn. Bij onbekende oorzaak van het syndroom van Horner zal vaak onderzoek gedaan worden naar het voorkomen van een neuroblastoom.

*Hoe wordt het syndroom van Horner behandeld?*
*Onderliggende oorzaak behandelen*
Het Horner syndroom kan het beste behandeld worden door te proberen de onderliggende oorzaak op te sporen en te verhelpen. Afhankelijk van de oorzaak kan het om verschillende behandelingen gaan. Niet voor elke oorzaak bestaat een behandeling.
*Ongeval*
Wanneer de zenuw beschadigd is als gevolg van een ongeval of bijvoorbeeld door een
moeizame bevalling waarbij een Erbse parese is ontstaan zal er geen behandeling mogelijk zijn en zal de zenuw zich zelf moeten herstellen indien dit mogelijk is en de zenuw niet onherstelbaar beschadigd is.
*Lui oog voorkomen*
Wanneer jonge kinderen het syndroom van Horner hebben lopen ze de kans dat het oog met de symptomen van het syndroom van Horner een lui oog gaat worden. Dit omdat het ooglid wat hangt en de pupil kleiner is. Door hier alert op te zijn en zo nodig de behandeling op voorkomen van een lui oog toe te passen, kan dit probleem voorkomen worden. Kinderen kunnen dan gewoon met beide ogen goed zien.

_(Bron: informatiebrochure van kinderneurologie.eu)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat betekent het Horner syndroom voor de toekomst?*
*Afhankelijk van de oorzaak*
Het zal sterk afhangen van de onderliggende oorzaak en de mogelijkheden om die
onderliggende oorzaak op te heffen of de symptomen van het Horner syndroom kunnen
verbeteren of zelfs verdwijnen. Ook wanneer de oorzaak helemaal kan worden opgeheven, maar de zenuw lange tijd afgekneld heeft gezeten kan het zijn dat het vele maanden duurt voor de symptomen van het Horner syndroom verbeteren. Bij ernstige beschadiging verdwijnen de symptomen niet. De symptomen die 2 jaar na het ontstaan van het syndroom van Horner nog aanwezig zijn, zijn meestal blijvend.
*Weinig hinder*
In het algemeen zullen kinderen als gevolg van het Horner syndroom weinig hinder
ondervinden in het dagelijks leven. Als er al problemen zijn, dan liggen deze vaak op
cosmetisch gebied.

*Hebben broertjes en zusjes ook een vergrote kans op het syndroom van Horner?*
Het hangt van de onderliggende oorzaak die het syndroom van Horner veroorzaakt af of
broertjes en zusjes een vergrote kans zullen hebben om zelf ook het syndroom van Horner te ontwikkelen. De meeste onderliggende oorzaken zijn niet erfelijk. Meestal zullen broertjes en zusjes dan ook geen verhoogde kans hebben om zelf het syndroom van Horner te krijgen. Alleen bij de erfelijke vorm die in Nederland zeer zeldzaam is bestaat er wel een verhoogde kans dat broertjes en zusjes ook het syndroom van Horner zullen krijgen. In dat geval kan de klinisch geneticus hier meer informatie over geven.

Laatst bijgewerkt 7 juli 2007
Auteur: JH Schieving

_(Bron: informatiebrochure van kinderneurologie.eu)_

----------

